# Best Broadhead



## wyogoose

I am going after moose with my bow this September and am trying to "upgrade" my set up to handle these large animals. I shoot crimson talon broadheads and have had good luck with them but latley have heard several people say they don't like them. What does everyone on here think is the best broadhead for large game? I want something heavy duty and that flies identical to my fieldpoints like my talons do. Thanks


----------



## bretts

crossfires....im switching to them. My buddy shoots them and they are exact to his field points, and made tough.


----------



## Starky

Don't assume that you need a big heavy broadhead for moose. Use the same set-up that you use for deer. I have heard that the Crimson Tallon blades are brittle and can break apart. I don't know if this is true but I wouldn't want to take a chance on a heavy boned animal.
The best broadhead is one that you can put on the mark every shot you take.


----------



## bretts

Yeah, the crimson talons aen't a good broadhead. Had a couple shatter inside the deer I shot with them. Just use the setup you have now, practice, and let him have it!


----------



## NDTracer

I think most everyone agrees that the Muzzy and Thunderheads are two of the best. The problem with them is they may plane out or show torquing if you have it. I have heard good things about slick tricks too but I tried some when they first came out and I didn't like the whistle I heard. I have been told that has been corrected. Another good one I can't recall the name but they are made in Germany and something like silverstrikes or something along those lines.


----------



## dogdigger

muzzy and thunderheads are crap at 30 plus yards. they will not ( unless an act of god happens) fly with our field points. With that said i have shot thunder heads and muzzys into deer and they both will crush bone. i shot slick tricks (these also crush bone nicely) last year shot two deer and my buddy shot to deer and all 4 had large wound channels and good blood. they also seem to be one of the most consistant out of all the ones we tested as far as flight. there are lots of good broadheads out there, try to borrow a few from friends and try some different ones out and see what flys well with your setup. also make sure your bow is tuned before hand.

as for the german broadheads

http://www.german-kinetics.com/html/broadheads.html

they are supposed to be sweet but i cant say for sure because i have never shot them.


----------



## dogdigger

o and the german ones are $20 a piece 

mark


----------



## Tator

is there a place in fargo that sells slick tricks??? I've never seen em


----------



## NDTracer

DD those are the one's I meant but not the one's I was thinking of. The one's I was thinking of are 2 blade but solid and kinda radius out at the blade I will keep looking. Found them they are the Simmons Landsharks, but expensive too. Now I guess I can't say about the grouping of muzzy and TH past 20 as I believe the issue is me more so than the head.

I have also had good luck with Sidewinders (Cabela's Laser strikes are the same).

I have also heard good of the synpers but have not tried them and don't know if your looking for mechanical.

Also aren't the Magnus Stingers pretty good?

I don't know if the Slick Tricks are sold in Fargo. I saw them online and ordered direct.


----------



## Tator

been looking at those slick tricks, they look and sound pretty sweet, might have to pick up a pack and try em out this year. Honestly, I can't say that I've shot a bad broadhead. I've been shooting expandable for years, and shoot 2 to 3 deer a year with my bow. The only thing with expandables, I've only had 1 pass through, this year I tried a 2 blade (can't remember what brand right now) and that had a complete pass through and did some major damage, the doe ran about 10 yards, and stood until it passed through.

The only thing I'm looking for is accuracy out to about 30 yards. I've only shot 1 deer that far and killed it. Usually my shots are within 10 to 15 yards every time. but just that one chance where the buck of a lifetime is out to 35 yards or so, I want something that will do the trick.

Now I've never ever practiced with my broadheads, I've strictly used field points for practice. I guess I'm too cheap to buy new bladed and don't want to dull out the ones that I got. But that's probably what a guy needs to do to truly test your accuracy with em.

lots of rambling

Tator


----------



## dogdigger

we have slick tricks at valley archery in east grand. mechanicals seem to all fly pretty well from the testing. my friend shot an elk last year with a snyper with really good results. i shoot magnus stingers out of my recurve. they shoot really well out of compounds, except for my bow this year. i think it may be because i am right on the line of my arrow being underspined. the slick tricks still shot great though. you can shoot you broadheads for practice, i would never go into the field not having tried them, jsut make sure to sharpen them up before you go. bow are like guns, with enough effort you can find out exactly what arrow and broadhead combo will work the best, but inside 30 you can use about anything. jsut another comment on the ST , now i sound like a salesman, i did shoot those two deer last year with the same broadhead and the same blades. after the first pass through i take the BH apart check it over cleaned and sharpened the blades and killed another deer 2 days later.

mark


----------



## wyogoose

I think I am going to go with the new NAP Crossfires. I got a look at them this week and from what I have read they are supposed to be pretty good. Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## dogdigger

i havnt shot them, i will check in the shop this weekend or early next week. if we have some in i will test them out and let u know.

mark


----------



## BandHunter

dogdigger why do you need to shoot past 30 yards? I mean if it were me I would work on my hunting skills, if you cant take them under 30 yards...I know the guys at scheels in grandforks can set you up with what you need.. to be an effective hunter...Thunderheads and Muzzy will work just fine... Might want to go with a Mathews to that will help things a lot..
Bandhunter


----------



## dogdigger

omg band hunter. you said the magic words that will light a fire under me. dont ever start with someone needing a mattews. high end bows are all basicly equal bring your mattews and we will shoot againest each other some time and see what happens. you dont shoot 30 yards because you are probably one of those guys that buys a mattews shoots 4 times a year and is happy to hit a pie plate at 20 yards. as far as taken a animal at 30 plus, have you ever been elk,mule deer, antelope hunting with a bow? i will take a animal at 40+ yards if need be. but i work very hard at what i do. as far as the guys in scheels i know for fact that one of them shoots animals at 50 plus, oopps you better run in there and tell him he needs to work on his hunting skills. a muzzy or thunderhead will not from my testing with 4 different set ups fly with you field point at 30 plus yards. they wont at 20 either but its much less noticable.

mark


----------



## wyogoose

Dogdigger, I like your style. Thanks for the help with the Crossfires. That would be a great help. Shoot me a PM with what you find out. Thanks for sticking up for us elk, muley, and speedgoat hunters. Hell if I get 30 yds from a muley or goat on a spot and stalk I am tickled. However that is very hard to do so you must practice, practice, practice at all ranges cause you never know what range that shot will fall at. Also some people seem to forget that sometimes sh<& happens and an arrow hits the animal in a bad spot and here in the west on an open plains antelope that can mean a long range finishing shot. I know I want my equipment to be up to par. Oh yah and not all of us have $800 to blow on a mathews, I'll stick with my old Hoyt!! Thanks for the help Dogdigger :beer:


----------



## dogdigger

hey no problem man. some people just limit themselves. the bows now days can be shot at much longer ranges than those of 20 years ago. i practice out to 80. that makes a 40 yard shot alot easier, longer shots should only be taken IMHO with near perfact conditions but they still can be taken. I stopped in at the shop today and we arent getting any of the crossfires in right now. if you end up getting them make sure to post up with how you liked them. take it easy and good luck. keep us up to date on how the hunting/ shooting goes

mark


----------



## kase

i hunted with crossfires all year last year and killed 4 deer with them. they fly awesome... exactly like my field points. the only thing i didn't like about them was the cutting diameter. i wish it was bigger, but i didn't have a problem with deer bleedingout. pass throughs every time. also, i completely agree with DD. i also practice out to 80 yards. that boiler room looks a lot bigger at 40 after you've shot a few hundred arrows at 80. a must for hunting goats. i would LOVE to get a 40 or even 50 yard shot at a P&Y speed goat out of the blind. that's close for those little bastards.

kase


----------



## Cleankill47

Go with a Wensel Woodsman. You can find them on www.3riversarchery.com

They are about $30 for six of them, so it's a real good deal...


----------



## Reflex

Slick Tricks!!! They fly awsome, tough, and are cheaper than most


----------



## bretts

I know scheels in Fargo carries them, or atleast they did last fall. For me I will stick with my steelheads. I know a alot of people don't like the mechanical broadheads but I just haven't had a reason not to shoot them. They have performed every time and I have gotten pass through's, along with a nice cutting diameter. I just wonder how they will perform with a hard quartering away shot. Anybody had any experience with that shot using the steelheads?


----------



## kase

bretts
yeah, i have. i was shooting steelheads last year at a yearling at 10 yards quartering away. 72 lbs. switchback...my arrow bounced off. deer just ran away unharmed. i would go with something different.

kase


----------



## bretts

haha


----------



## Reflex

kase said:


> bretts
> yeah, i have. i was shooting steelheads last year at a yearling at 10 yards quartering away. 72 lbs. switchback...my arrow bounced off. deer just ran away unharmed. i would go with something different.
> 
> kase


Little hard to believe. You sure you didn't smack a branch or something.


----------



## kase

i was just joking around. bretts is my hunting partner and my best bud. i was just giving him a hard time. i always give him hell for shooting mechanical broadheads.

kase


----------



## boomersooner

muzzy 100 grain 3 blade thats what i started with and ive never had any reason to change


----------



## Remington 7400

Muzzy 4 Blade 100 grain - compounds
Wasp BOSS Bullet - crossbows


----------



## Tator

hey remmy, what do you think of the 4 blade muzzys?????? I was going to get them for this year, but am going to try out the 4blade slick tricks. I wasn't real impressed with their packaging when I got them in the mail, and they came dull out of the package, nothing a little sharpening can take care of, but I've heard they usually come sharp. Just wanted your opinion on the muzzys

Todd


----------



## Remington 7400

Every Muzzy I have ever bought has come from the pack DEADLY sharp. So sharp in fact I usually cut myself assymbling them! Anyway, to counter for the wind plaining of the 4 blades I custom fletch my arrows with 4 vanes. Be sure you line the vanes and blades up otherwise you will have MAJOR problems. They drop a little worse the a 3 blade, but nothing a little sight adjustment won't handle. I usually set my pins for 20, 30 and 40 yards. Most people will tell you that a fast bow will not shoot fixed blade broadheads accurately. That is an absolute joke! If your bow is tuned right you can get unreal accuracy from fixed blades. I can routinely put 3 shots into 3x5 index card at 40 yards. My bows are proof that speed is compatable with fixed blades. I'm shooting a Bear "Jackie Bushman" Buckmaster at just over 300 FPS, and a Fred Bear Code at 310 FPS. I've also got an old Golden Eagle that also loves the Muzzys. The first deer I ever shot with the Muzzy ran about 20 yards and fell over, after that I have never had a deer run farther than 50 yards. Me, my dad, and all of our hunting buddies have since switched to the Muzzy. We are shooting everything from Bears to Parkers to Matthews, all with good accuracy. All with devistating results. 
:beer:


----------



## huntin1

dogdigger said:


> a muzzy or thunderhead will not from my testing with 4 different set ups fly with you field point at 30 plus yards. they wont at 20 either but its much less noticable.
> 
> mark


Maybe from your testing. I've been using 125 grain Thunderheads for at least 10 years. Mine fly with my field points at 30+ yards, that's one of the reasons I switched to them.

huntin1


----------



## sotaman

Non of you have brought up the MonTecs they are a great broadhead and look very similar to the crossfire. But they are one solid piece. I used to shoot the spitfires and changed last year and The arrrows would just flat out blow threw deer. and Still stick into the ground on the other side..


----------



## duckduck...goose!

kase you sure you even shooting at it??or were you not useing an arrow?


----------



## carbon_kid

G5 $30 for 3


----------



## mossy512

*dogdigger*, as for the Muzzy heads, that,s why they make practice blades for tuning and practice. I have used Muzzy for 7 years and can sink an arrow 9 1/2 " in a block type target at 50 yards. Muzzy are far from "crap". My set-up consist of;

Mathews SQ2 @ 70#
Standard ture peep
Wisker Biscuit
Trophy Ridge Flatliner
Easton Epic 340
4" dura-vanes 
Muzzy 100 Grain
Braided wrist sling
T.R.U.Ball release

I'm loohing at the newer Muzzy Phantom 4 blade 125 grain or the regular 125 grain 4 blades. If you shoot Muzzy, do yourself a favor and get their practice blades for tuning during practice. You will greatly improve your accuracy for the hunt. :-? Just my :2cents: [/b]


----------



## Turner

I just bought the two blade stingers at sportsmans warehouse the other night and they fly great out of my recurve, any one use these in the past?


----------



## KILLEDBAMBI

I THINK U SHOULD GO WITH MUZZY 100 GR 4 BLADES.I HAVE SEEN SEVERAL DEER KILLED WITH THEM.THEY WILL SHOOT THROUGH BONE AND EVERYTHING.THEY ALSO COME WITH PRACTICE BLADES SO U CAN SHOOT UR TARGETS.THEY SHOOT PRETTY ACCURATE.THERE NOT GUNNA SHOOT JUST LIKE UR FIELD POINTS BUT THERE EXTREMELY CLOSE.I KNOW THAT THEY WILL ALWAYS DO THE JOB.


----------



## redneck

I found a broadhead test while trying to determine the best purchase. Here's a link.

http://www.mucc.org/BroadheadTest.htm

They detail how they fire the bow out of a machine thing and list several important features about popular heads. According to that particular test the NAC Nitrons were the best fixed blade and the Rocky Mountain Snypers were the best mechanicals.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## carp_killer

rage 3 blades


----------



## nomrcy

I know this is an old thread, but I wll post my experience. I used Slick Tricks on an African Safari a few years back and they did an awesome job. Never broke a blade or a head-I have shot 6 deer with them so far too-a great head! This year they improved them even more by adding blades made by Solingen. You could shave with them! I did try the Shuttle T-Locks this year on one deer and they worked very well too-just didn't get the same conssitent flight out of them that I do with the Slick tricks.


----------



## Tator

i agree, this was my first year using them also, shot 2 does and a buck with them.............loved em. Shot my doe and buck with the same broadhead, they sharpen up to just like new. I like em alot

Tator


----------



## wyogoose

Well i started this thread a long time ago and I figured that I would post my choice and experience. I ended up shooting American Broadhead Co. Sonic heads 125 gr. They did a great job. I shot my doe antelope at 52 yds and had a complete pass through. My buck antelope was shot through both shoulder blades at 30 yds and it stuck in the hill behind him. As for my moose, a pass through at 18 yds! You can see some pics of him in my gallery. Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## ccourtney_99

Ive had no luck with Muzzys... i personally like the Monatec from G5. They fly great....


----------



## bretts

I found that the montec's whistle pretty bad when I shot them, they shoot great and are tough, but I didn't like that whistle they produced when shot


----------

